# Glass co2 Diffuser not bubbling



## do00ber (Dec 17, 2010)

I just recently got my diffuser with high hopes, I hooked it up to my DIY system that worked with a regular airstone that constantly produced bubbles. When i set up the diffuser bubbles dont come through the ceramic, trapping the pressure in the tube and reactor, which ended up shooting off the rubber stopper on my reactor twice. There is big pressure present obviously and bubbles rush out when i squeeze the bottle, but any other time the diffuser is dead. Any suggestions?


----------



## seanm222 (Oct 19, 2010)

Ceramic disks usually wont work with a DIY CO2 system. The micro-pores in a ceramic disk are much smaller than a regular air stone, meaning that there needs to be a lot more pressure than a DIY system can create. You can try the chopstick method, which is just taking the cylindrical end of a chopstick and fitting that into the airline tube.


----------



## do00ber (Dec 17, 2010)

well this morning i woke up and its pumping some bubbles out...not a huge amount but enough to keep a constant bubble going. I'm just worried that the amount of bubbles may not be enough and boom, there goes the top to my reactor again..lol


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

You really dont want pressure building up in your DIY Co2. It can get messy. I recommend not using the ceramic/glass diffusor. I would go with the airstone.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

ive used glass diffusers for the whole time i was using diyco2 with not an issue. only time it took more than an hour or so to push bubbles thru was when i had a leak in my system.

ive used ada and the cheap ebay glass diffusers with no issue


----------



## MrMoneybags (Apr 13, 2010)

^^what he said...I used a ceramic/glass diff. with DIY for months...until I could save enough for pressurized

only real downside was periodic cleaning

...also check the sig


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

What CO2 tubing are you using? if you are using the regular tubing for airstones and such this is probablly where the problem lies.

-Brian


----------



## do00ber (Dec 17, 2010)

Im using top fin silicon air tubing..Im in the process of bleach cleaning my glass diffuser hoping that that will clear up some clogs? Anyway, if that doesn't work ill get something else. Will a ceramic airstone fail just as bad as the glass diffuser because my fish stores around here dont carry wooden airstones..failure.


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

You can try replacing the silicon tubing with CO2 pressure proof tubing. 

-Brian


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

Its normal that the Ceramic diffuser generates back pressure and if connections are not made securely can cause poor tube connections to fail. To prevent this from happening the key thing is to use a good silicone tube and utilize a wedge (in the pic I am using a hollow brass nipple cut from an air tube T connector) to secure the tube within the cap. 

See the pics below showing my method I'm trying to describe when I did the DIY and a similar nipple.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

my ceramic/glass diffuser is working just fine with my diy co2 set up.


----------



## do00ber (Dec 17, 2010)

Im actually using a check valve directly connected into a rubber stopper that fits unbelievablly airtight into the ocean spray bottle. The problem isnt with building pressure into the tube, rather having it penetrate the ceramic disc.
I appreciate all the feedback i've gotten already even though im just new to the site.


----------



## MrMoneybags (Apr 13, 2010)

Im sorry...I focused on the person saying you cant use DIY CO2 and a ceramic diffuser and didnt ready your post

your problem is the rubber stopper...the friction between the rubber and the plastic isnt high enough...you should switch over to something with a threaded cap

try it and if you see bubbles...that was your problem


----------



## do00ber (Dec 17, 2010)

Nah its extremely airtight because when i use an airstone it works flawlessly.


----------



## MrMoneybags (Apr 13, 2010)

^^not necessarily...I bet you can blow thru an airstone easily
if you can blow thru your ceramic diffuser Ill give you a cookie  (not really but Im baking cookies so theyre on the mind right now),,,I bet the pressure on teh cermaic diffuser is a full magnitude higher than the sand airstone

...but if your problem is that rubber stopper popping off of the bottle...then you need to replace the rubber stopper entirely and go with a threaded cap

...random FYI, most threaded caps (and nuts and bolts ftm) are designed so that the cap(nut) will fail before the threads [under normal conditions]

...replace that component and you shouldnt have problems.


----------



## do00ber (Dec 17, 2010)

Is the glass diffuser supposed to fill with water before it works?


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

If the diffuser is filling with water, it means that CO2 is not keeping the water out. It's either turned off or you have a leak somewhere. Often the diffuser will be full of water in the morning if, the CO2 has been shut off all night. When the CO2 is turned on with sufficient pressure, the water will be forced out.

Sorry, I should have read the thread before posting. It sounds like your CO2 pressure is low either, from low output of a leak.


----------



## do00ber (Dec 17, 2010)

Nah right now theres no water in it and theres pressure built up in the bottle cause i can barely squeeze it im just waiting for the bubbles to be pushed through..any suggestions? Dont want another rubber stopper shot off at my ceiling


----------



## MrMoneybags (Apr 13, 2010)

yes water will run into the diffuser during operation...it doesnt harm anything

my last try _*REPLACE THE RUBBER STOPPER*_ with a screw on cap


----------



## do00ber (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah ill try that if it pops off again..thanks


----------



## do00ber (Dec 17, 2010)

Btw right now theres a steady stream of bubbles coming through the diffuser but its only in like 3 spots..3 different streams.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

I've had good experience using champagne yeast for DIY CO2. It generates much more pressure than baker's yeast. I've had no problems using a glass diffuser with it. 

You should give it a try next time.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

take your whole diy system and stick it in a bucket or a bath tub full of water. i thought i was air tight on mine until i put the entire system under water and found my fault


----------



## do00ber (Dec 17, 2010)

champagne yeast huh? Where can i get that?


----------



## do00ber (Dec 17, 2010)

And mr moneybags i didnt see your other post about the friction and such when i refreshed my browser.. I wasnt understandning why u were telling me to replace the stopper


----------



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

seanm222 said:


> Ceramic disks usually wont work with a DIY CO2 system. The micro-pores in a ceramic disk are much smaller than a regular air stone, meaning that there needs to be a lot more pressure than a DIY system can create. You can try the chopstick method, which is just taking the cylindrical end of a chopstick and fitting that into the airline tube.


this is a myth.

glass diffusers work FINE with a proper DIY CO2 system. the ONLY reason it will not work is if you have leaks. yeast do not stop fermentation when they sense a glass diffuser or a high pressure environment. therefore, the CO2 has to go somewhere. the system either continues to build pressure until the diffuser begins to work or a seal fails and CO2 leaks out. 

i've done numerous systems with regular tubing and soda bottles. no silicone sealant. just proper connections.


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

If you're *100% certain *you have *good connections* with no leaks then your ceramic disk is possibly clogged creating too much back pressure (see below for cleaning method I used). Water in the disk is normal but depending on the amount of Co2 being generated will affect the amount. When mine was full generating capacity the water in my diffuser was only ¼in . 

Champagne yeast is not needed, but can be substituted if you insist using the recipe below.

To get the process going you can add 'luke warm' R/O or distilled water.

*2 Liter bottle
2 Cups Sugar
1 Tsp Yeast
2Tsp Baking Soda
RO/DI Water to where bottle Curves
*

Like I mentioned I used DIY for over a year so I'm not guessing with my suggestions. My tank at various times when using DIY Co2:


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

Forgot to mention-- I changed my brew *every 2weeks* on the money to maintain consistency regardless of Co2 output, i.e., even though output looked fine. Experience found that after the 2 weeks mark Co2 actually was dropping. 

Brew was mixed always at night (10~12pm), so that by morning Co2 was at 80~90 output. I took this time to clean diffuser by boiling it in bleach water (2 cap to 2cup water) until disk cleared up and then boiling it in prime water (2 caps to 2 cups water). When prime boiling was done excess water in ceramic chamber was shaken out. Did it this way cause it was faster and allowed me to get new batch done in less than an hour.

The above process was needed cause I chose to grow 'difficult' plants and Co2 consistency is a must for success. As you can see It appears I was doing something right.

Hope this helps.


----------



## do00ber (Dec 17, 2010)

I took everyones advice, made the original cap the new top with a hole and sealant etc..
I finally have a nice steady stream of bubbles coming and theres only about 1/4 inch of water in the diffuser as its working.
I appreciate all the help i just hope it keeps working as well and my plants suck it all in..

And mr kook thats a beautiful tank btw.


----------



## deicide (Feb 23, 2008)

do00ber said:


> I took everyones advice, made the original cap the new top with a hole and sealant etc..
> I finally have a nice steady stream of bubbles coming and theres only about 1/4 inch of water in the diffuser as its working.
> I appreciate all the help i just hope it keeps working as well and my plants suck it all in..
> 
> And mr kook thats a beautiful tank btw.



Glad to hear to got it together. Your tank can look the same way too i'm sure, but you've gotta come up with a routine similar to the above and stick to it


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

i have used the glass diffuser with diy reactor in the past without any problem. glass diffuser was called rhinox 2000 something.


----------

